# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Ֆոնդային բորսան ՀՀ-ում

## BusinessMen

ՀՀ-ում ֆոնդային բորսայի մասին տեղեկություններ: Ինչպես գնել արժեթղթեր???

Ովքեր տեղեկություն ունեն մեր երկրում գործող ֆոնդային բորսաների մասին, խնդրում եմ կիսվեք ինֆորմացիայով:

----------


## Economist

> ՀՀ-ում ֆոնդային բորսայի մասին տեղեկություններ: Ինչպես գնել արժեթղթեր???
> 
> Ովքեր տեղեկություն ունեն մեր երկրում գործող ֆոնդային բորսաների մասին, խնդրում եմ կիսվեք ինֆորմացիայով:


ՀՀ-ում գործող ֆոնդային բորսան ՆԱՍԴԱՔ ՕԷՄԷՔՍ Արմենիա-ն է, որի պաշտոնական կայքը սա է.
http://www.nasdaqomx.am/am/index.htm
ՀՀ ֆոնդային բորսայում շրջանառվում են պետական և կորպորատիվ պարտատոմսեր՝ բավականին հարմար գներով և տոկոսադրուքներով, որոնք կարող են այլընտանք հանդիսանալ բանկերի կողմից առաջարկվող ավանդների նկատմամբ:
Ինչ վերաբերվում դրանց ձեռք բերելուն, ապա «Արմսվիսբանկ» ՓԲԸ, հանդիսանալով ՀՀ ֆոնդային բորսայի անդամ, իր հաճախորդներին առաջարկում է ներդրումային ծառայությունների լայն սպեկտոր.
Բրոքերային գործունեության շրջանակներում Բանկն իր անունից և հաճախորդի հաշվին կամ հաճախորդի անունից և հաճախորդի հաշվին հաճախորդի հանձնարարականների հիման վրա իրականացնում է արժեթղթերի առք/վաճառք, ինչպես նաև այլ գործողություներ և գործարքներ` կապված բրոքերային գործունեության իրականացման հետ:

Բանկը` որպես բրոքեր, իր հաճախորդներինտրամադրում է հետևյալ ծառայությունները`

    *  արժեթղթերի (այդ թվում ածանցյալ արժեթղթերի) գնման կամ վաճառքի հանձնարարությունների ընդունում, հաղորդում և/կամ կատարում, հաճախորդի հաշվին և միջոցներով արժեթղթերով գործարքների (այդ թվում` ռեպո գործարքներ) իրականացում,
    * արժեթղթերով փոխառությունների տրամադրում և ստացում, ինչպես նաև սեփական միջոցներով իր հաճախորդների համար արժեթղթերի առք (մարժինալ գործարքներ),
    * ներդրումների վերաբերյալ իր հաճախորդներին խորհրդատվության տրամադրում, ներառյալ` արժեթղթերի գնի, դրանցում ներդրումներ իրականացնելու, դրանք գնելու կամ վաճառելու հարցերով: 
Սակագների և մանրամասնություններին ծանոթանալու համար.
http://www.armswissbank.am/?id=404
http://www.armswissbank.am/?lang=am

----------

